# Eure Meinung zum Hexenjäger



## stelzze (9. Oktober 2008)

Hi
Ich wollte mal nach eure erfahrungen mit dem Hexejäger fragen, wie ear sich spielt ob er spaß amcht ob er Schaden macht und so weiter...
allerdings würde ich euch bitten das nur die jenigen etwas schreiben die den auch spielen oder gespielt haben, da es ja immer oder meistens so ne gewisse Klassenfeindlich keit gibt, und die einer klasse die andere fertig macht, weiß zwar nciht wie es in WAR ist aber ist nur so ne vorsichts maßnahme.
Danke 
mfg stelzze.


----------



## sir julius (9. Oktober 2008)

Also Hexenjäger sind ziemlich cool zu spielen! 

Pro:
Viel dmg
Stealth (nicht so imba wie die ähnliche Klasse bei dem nicht nennenswerten Marktführer [mit dem WAR dennoch sooft wie möglich verglichen werden sollte])
Heiler-Schredder

Contra:
wirst nicht geheilt im random grupps
kannst nix außer dmg machen
tanks zerpflücken dich ganz gerne


----------



## Senseless6666 (9. Oktober 2008)

und 4tens du siehst nen bissl schwul aus.. eig total^^ mit nem Rapier xD


Degen^^


----------



## stelzze (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich würde halt gerne ne klasse nehmen die im Nahkampf VIEL schaden macht und auch ordentlich fetzt da dachte ich das wäre der Hexenjäger.


----------



## stelzze (9. Oktober 2008)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> und 4tens du siehst nen bissl schwul aus.. eig total^^ mit nem Rapier xD
> 
> 
> Degen^^


Naja degen oder Rapier find ich eigendlich ziemlich cool das wirkt irgendwie wie so nen richtig fieser _Gauner_.
Ach was solls ich nehm den einfach und dan als nächstes nehm ich nen Feuerfutzi.


----------



## sir julius (9. Oktober 2008)

Gibt finishing moves mit dennen du fernkampf dmg machst aber sonst fast nur nahkampf


----------



## Rorret (9. Oktober 2008)

nimm am besten den rechtschreibteufel - der macht extrem viel schaden an texten........(huch, sehe gerade den haste schon hoch geskillt!) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruby-Rouge (9. Oktober 2008)

glaube die pro uns cons wurden bereits aufgezählt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



pro
er macht viel schaden (optik ist ansichtssache), hat nen stealth, verringert heals auf dem opfer, kann in nah sowie fernkampf treten

contra

hält nicht viel aus, wird nicht geheilt? naja ich heile eigtl alle, aber vorzugsweise meine grp (das nicht heilen liegt vllt daran das generell kaum welche heilen), wird halt gern gefocused


----------



## stelzze (9. Oktober 2008)

Rorret schrieb:


> nimm am besten den rechtschreibteufel - der macht extrem viel schaden an texten........(huch, sehe gerade den haste schon hoch geskillt!)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


AAAh ja auf so tolle antworten kan wirklich jeder verzichten aber wenn es dir spaß macht habich auch noch was für dich :
So was wie du ist so Überdrüssig wie ein Sandkasten in der Sahara!

Danke an alle die nicht so was sinfreies geschrieben haben wie Rorret.


----------



## Sethek (9. Oktober 2008)

stelzze schrieb:


> AAAh ja auf so tolle antworten kan wirklich jeder verzichten aber wenn es dir spaß macht habich auch noch was für dich :
> So was wie du ist so Überdrüssig wie ein Sandkasten in der Sahara!
> 
> Danke an alle die nicht so was sinfreies geschrieben haben wie Rorret.


Überflüssig, nicht überdrüssig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Hexenjäger ist keine echte Nahkampfklasse, einfach aus dem Grund, daß er einen Nahkampf nicht überlebt.
Der Hexenjäger ist vielmehr ein Assassine, der sich ein Ziel rauspickt, das möglichst schnell aus dem Hinterhalt wegfetzt und sich dann wieder dünne macht.

Einen vergleichbaren Schadensoutput mit weniger burst, bei allerdings deutlich stärkeren Nehmerqualitäten, bieten derzeit eigentlich nur der weiße Löwe und der Chaosbarbar, sobald die fehlenden Klassen nachgereicht werden, dürften sich in diese Liste noch der Hammerträger und der Spalta einreihen.

€dit: Noxiel - um spam zu vermeiden PM geschickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann das bisher so unterschreiben. Einzelne Gegner aus der Meute herausgepickt (vornehmlich Dünnhäutige, wie Treiba und alles magische Fußvolk) haben den kurzen aber heftigen Eskapaden des Hexenjägers wenig entgegenzusetzen. Meist ist der Kampf schon vorbei, bevor der Gegner richtig realisiert, dass der Schaden nicht von vorne, also dort wo sich die Front befindet, herkommt, sondern jemand munter in seinen Rücken piekt. 

Leider kommt es bei den Szenarien öfter vor, dass man gerade am kämpfen ist, und der gegnerische Respawn dich im Vorbeilaufen, denn die Herren wollen meist nur schnell wieder zur Front, mal eben überrennt. Sozusagen als hors d'oeuvre vor dem Hauptgang. Wenn man sich daran gewöhnt und an den Fakt, meist bei der Heilung übersehen zu werden, es sei denn man steht in einem AoE, macht der Hexenjäger diebischen Spaß. Vorausgesetzt das Schleichen, und gemeinhin fiese Naturell liegt einem. 

Sethek, doch noch da?


----------



## BlueIce84 (10. Oktober 2008)

Hab einen Hexenjäger und eine Hexenkriegerin (beide Stufe 15) und mir kommts iwie so vor als wenn die Hexenkriegerin mehr Schaden raus haut.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mit dem Hexenjäger brauch ich im Szenario länger um nen Stoffie zu legen.

Das mit den heals kann ich bestätigen. Der Hexenjäger wird ab und zu geheilt wenn ich mein "heal pls" Makro 2-3x geklickt hab und die Hexenkriegerin bekommt fast nie heals. Liegt aber vielleicht auch daran das bei Destro im Szenario meist nur Chaos Barbaren, Schwarzorks und Choosen sind, welche bekanntlich schlecht heilen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acanis (10. Oktober 2008)

AlleNamenBereitsVerwendet schrieb:


> Hab einen Hexenjäger und eine Hexenkriegerin (beide Stufe 15) und mir kommts iwie so vor als wenn die Hexenkriegerin mehr Schaden raus haut.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Warte auf lvl 18... Warte auf den 2. Opener... Dann änderst du deine Meinung xD Der ist SO göttlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *gg*
Habe ab lvl18 teilweise pro Szenario 10 Gegner(Heiler) im ALLEINGANG besiegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...
Plus die gemeinsam gekillten... Das ist nurnoch krass in dem Bereich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da kannst du als HJ richtig entscheidend sein... Alle Heiler konzrentieren sich auf einmal auf dich und du zerhackst TROTZDEM mindestens 1-2 Heiler xD *gg*


----------



## Horun (11. Oktober 2008)

also das mit der heilung kann ich unterschreiben wenn du aber mal nen prsönlichen Heiler hinter dir hast kunst du echt gegner im akkord schnetzeln


----------



## Vaedryn (12. Oktober 2008)

Acanis schrieb:


> Warte auf lvl 18... Warte auf den 2. Opener... Dann änderst du deine Meinung xD Der ist SO göttlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Sicher das der mit 18 kommt ? Ich bin 19 und habe immer noch den ersten Opener Oo , wie heißt der Zweite den ?


----------



## rasmus (12. Oktober 2008)

er meint bestimmt pistolenhieb... und wenn ich mich net irre bekommt man den mit 19 ... wenn du den pfad des richtens skillst


----------



## Szputnyik (12. Oktober 2008)

Also ich spiel derzeit nen 30er Hexenjäger auf HUSS.

Er meint wohl den Opening Schlag ausm stealth der dem Gegner immer Schaden macht wenn er sich bewegt (man sollte dazusagen, dass das erste was Heiler machen nachdem sie merken dass du hinter ihnen stehst rennen ist).

So. 

Vom Schaden her kann ich euch auch ein wenig erzählen: Generell kriegst du Heiler mühsam down. Dein Opening reicht, dass er sich konstant hotten muss, mit deinen normalen Schlägen sorgst du dafür dass er sich konstant heilen muss. für mehr REICHT ES NICHT! Es ist entscheidend, die Heiler aus dem Konzept zu bringen, sonst entsteht ein Gleichgewicht aus Schaden und Heilung und endet in einer Patt Situation meist zu ungunsten der Hexenjäger. Ein Weg ist es, den Silenceschlag zu benutzen. Dadurch ist der Heiler verwirrt und dir reicht vielleicht der Schaden um ihn downzukriegen. Im Low lvl ist die erste Moralfähigkeit (durchtrennter Nerv) ganz klasse, da man den Heiler so ab 50% instant down kriegt oder zumindest soweit runterkriegt, dass er nichts mehr entgegenzusetzen hat. Später (so ab 20 aufwärts) kannst du ihn natürlich Stunnen, Silencen etc wie es dir spaß macht da hast du mehr möglichkeiten.

An die Vorposter: level 1-11 ist der Hexenjäger im BG recht schlecht durch die fehlenden Fähigkeiten. Ab 10 bessert es sich und bis 21 bist du meist immer führend in den Alleinsiegen etc. Ab T3 allerdings geht der Terror los, da du immer gefocust wirst und meist nicht lange genug stehst wenn du keinen Privatheiler hast - ansonsten fetzt du den Weg frei wie du magst. Allein kannst du generell gegen fast alle Klassen außer den Schwarzork und manche Chosens den Kampf klar dominieren und gewinnen, jedoch hast du bei WAR nicht wirklich viele Einzelschlachten und wirst recht schnell gefocust wenn du auf Heiler gehst ausserhalb des Getümmels, welcher zum größten Destro in der Nähe rennt -> meist Orks. 

Im PvE ist der Hexenjäger an sich sehr easy, jedoch auch sehr langweilig. Grinden um an Ruf zu kommen macht meist 0 Spaß, weil dich je nach Mobart die Gegner bis zu 30% runterhauen (gepanzerte Melees). Es gibt allerdings auch Mobs die du mit 95% überstehst (z.B. Zombies) und die du fröhlich einen nach dem anderen umnieten kannst. Dennoch ist er im PvE ein 2-3 Tastenchar. 



Pro:
- gut gegen einzelne Feinde
- gut gegen Heiler, jedoch musst DU die Kontrolle haben über den Kampf. Der Heiler wird dich niemals besiegen aber wenn du nicht klug deine Fähigkeiten einsetzt wirst du ihn auch nie tothauen.
- gut gegen Caster/Archer: 0 Chance auf deren Seite: Meist reicht der Opener + 1-2 Schläge + Finisher und er liegt. Roots machst du mit deinem Relikt weg oder stunnst ihn einfach und der Kampf ist vorbei
- gut gegen Melees: klau ihm die Waffen und du hast gewonnen. Ansonsten sehr ausgeglichen
- sieht cool aus
- mal ein "anderer" Schleicher durch Pistole + Schwert/Degen Kombo
- enormer Schaden, falls man am Leben bleibt

Contra:
- mies gegen Tanks: Nimm einen Trank, aktivier alles was du hast und du hast ne 40/60 Chance zu gewinnen
- mehrere Mobs erfordern immer Tränke, Moralfähigkeiten, CDs etc. damit man sie überlebt
- Heiler heilen dich nicht wirklich. Einerseits denken sie: Selbst schuld, andererseits bist du zu weit von ihnen entfernt oder wirst nicht gesehen, da du immer hinter der feindlichen Linie ganz hinten bei den Castern und Heilern kämpfst
- Wirst schnell gefocust, da ein Hexenjäger sonst alle Caster zerlegt -> oft sterben
- Du führst zwar meist die Alleinsieg und Todesstoßtabelle, jedoch auch die "Gestorben" Tabelle. Schlag den Gedanken aus dem Kopf ein Szenario oder eine große Schlacht zu überleben. Als hexenjäger ist der Tod einprogrammiert.
- Keine Chance auf Defensive: Hast du zu viele Stats auf Defensiv dann kriegst du nichtmal mehr Heiler down. Hast du zu viel offensiv oder ausgeglichen überlebst du keinen Tank oder 2 Gegner




Der Beitrag basiert auf meiner 5 Tage langen Spielzeiterfahrung mit meinem Hexenjäger. Er ist lvl 30, RR21 auf dem Server HUSS.

[attachment=5354lackjack_M_058.jpg]


MFG
Szputnyik aka Blackjack


----------



## InvisibleJim (27. Oktober 2008)

meine meinung zum hexenjäger ist ganz einfach die, das sie in meinen augen die imbalanced klasse schlechthin neben dem feuermagier ist.
punkt.


----------



## DeeeRoy (27. Oktober 2008)

InvisibleJim schrieb:


> meine meinung zum hexenjäger ist ganz einfach die, das sie in meinen augen die imbalanced klasse schlechthin neben dem feuermagier ist.
> punkt.



Wenn ich mir deine Signatur angucke, ist es kein Wunder, daß du ständig vom WH gefrühstückt wirst. Hat aber nichts mit imbalanced zu tun, nur weil du es mit deiner spielenden Klasse so empfindest...


----------



## Acanis (27. Oktober 2008)

DeeeRoy schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir deine Signatur angucke, ist es kein Wunder, daß du ständig vom WH gefrühstückt wirst. Hat aber nichts mit imbalanced zu tun, nur weil du es mit deiner spielenden Klasse so empfindest...




Echt und als Squiqtreiber ist er in der Gruppe für uns eh SAU nervig... Die Viecher greifen michw eiter an, wenn ich unsichtbar bin!...
Der Snare ist voll hart und wenn ich wegrenne, schießt der 1000 Fuß oder so hinterher  O_o...!


----------



## InvisibleJim (27. Oktober 2008)

ich spiele sowohl squigtreiba als auch eine hexenkriegerin. im 1on1 hat meine kriegerin gegen euren hexenjäger 0 chance, obwohl das ja eigentlich nicht so sein sollte, da es ja die spiegelklasse ist. 
was ich halt gemein finde ist, das manche eurer "finisher" 30fuß reichweite haben, was die kriegerin ja nicht hat. jedenfalls hab ich bisher noch keine!
das ein squigtreiba bei dem lächerlichen dmg output nur "leichte rüstung" trägt finde ich ja zum heulen.!!!


----------



## Acanis (28. Oktober 2008)

InvisibleJim schrieb:


> ich spiele sowohl squigtreiba als auch eine hexenkriegerin. im 1on1 hat meine kriegerin gegen euren hexenjäger 0 chance, obwohl das ja eigentlich nicht so sein sollte, da es ja die spiegelklasse ist.
> was ich halt gemein finde ist, das manche eurer "finisher" 30fuß reichweite haben, was die kriegerin ja nicht hat. jedenfalls hab ich bisher noch keine!
> das ein squigtreiba bei dem lächerlichen dmg output nur "leichte rüstung" trägt finde ich ja zum heulen.!!!



Naja... Also ich werd öfter ma von Hexenkriegerinnen gekickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...
Meist ist das so: "Wer Opener hat, gewinnt, bei Gleichwertigkeit".
Was bringt mit n 30Fuß-Opener?! Zumal der nicht grade sooooviel dmg macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...
Ich bin eh immer AN meinem Opfer Oo...


----------



## Schätzchen_HK  (2. November 2008)

inv, wenn du im pvp als HK gegen nen gleichleveligen HJ loost bist du:

- entweder am fern schauen
- keine rüssi an
- lvl 2 waffen
- zuviel wow-schurke gezockt


ne im ernst ... Hk im pvp richtig gespielt klatscht jeden HJ an die wand


----------



## Peraine1 (3. November 2008)

Bei Hexenkrieger gegen Hexenjäger entscheidet sich der Kampf zu 99% aus der Tatsache, wer den Opener ansetzen kann. Ansonsten fnde ich die Kriegerin leicht überlegen was den Schadensaustoss anbelangt. Kann ich aber nicht belegen, ist nur ein Gefühl was ich aus der Spielzeit mit beiden Characteren so bekommen habe. Dafür ist der Jäger doch etwas flexibler, vor allem die Möglichkeit einen irgendwie doch ausser Range gekommenes Opfer noch durch einen Schuss in den Rücken zu erlegen hat was *G*

Das er dafür schnell umfällt halte ich jetzt nicht so für einen großen Nachteil, das geht eigentlich allen Klassen so, wenn sie kein Fulltank sind. Man steht halt dank Silence und Entwaffnen gegen beide Gegnerarten nicht völlig wehrlos gegenüber und wird man wirklich mal geheilt überlebt man auch 2 oder 3 Gegner mal.

Achja, wenn man einen Heiler mal nicht down bekommen sollte, muss man sich immer vor Augen führen dass er aber die gesamte Zeit wo man an ihm klebt niemand anders heilen kann. Somit hat man der Gruppe schonmal einen Dienst erwiesen, ob er nun fällt oder man am Ende selber den Boden küsst.


----------



## Washi (17. November 2008)

Der Witchbitch ist dem Hexenjäger auf keinen Fall überlegen. Wer den Kampf gewinnt entscheidet meist der Skill und nicht der Opener, da der Opener dann auch nicht soo interesannt für den restlichen Kampf ist. Hatte oft genug Hexenkriegerinnen, die aus dem Stealth kamen und die ich dann gelegt habe (nein sie waren nicht auf niedrigerem lvl und ja sie hatten rüstung an!). Der Witchhunter kann den Spielverlauf auch sehr gut durch "Hit 'n' Run" entscheiden und die Hexenkriegerin so auf Distanz halten. Man muss seine Klasse nur spielen können, dann hört das gewhine auch atuomatisch auf!


----------



## Szputnyik (17. November 2008)

Finde auch dass die Klassen sehr balanciert sind. Hab sogar heute zum ersten mal geschafft 3 Hexenkriegerinnen parallel alleine zu legen. Immer wenn die Hexenkriegerin bei 50% war kam eine weitere aufgeploppt bis es schlussendlich 3 Stück waren. Wie ich es gemacht hab möcht ich euch hier nicht verraten aber es gab keine Fremdeinwirkungen bis auf 1 2 Hots 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Hexenkriegerinnen waren Stufe 31,39 und 40. Es ist oft nicht nur mit Eintasten dauerklicken getan. Es liegt an euch wie ihr eure Klasse spielt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Washi (17. November 2008)

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## paxa (29. November 2008)

lol wenn ich geheilt werde dann schaffe ich auch 3 =P totaler dreck


----------



## Schätzchen_HK  (30. November 2008)

@Szputnyik: Die Schwestern müssen aber grottenschlecht gespielt haben - Soll vorkommen... Aber wo du recht hast, hast du recht. Es kommt auf die Spielweise an. Und die ist bei jedem Gegner/Klasse verschieden. Einer der seinen Char nicht beherrscht - egal welche Klasse oder Fraktion - wird immer auf der Bank sitzen...

@Peraine1: Das mit dem Opener würd ich so nicht unterschreiben.


----------



## Worlok (21. Dezember 2008)

als hexenjäger mußt du schon wissen wann wie und wo du zuschlägst und sofort wieder verschwindest
einfach rein rennt bringt nix dafür sind andere da
TAKTIK wird hier groß geschreiben und wer nur heult kann ab danken,um
euch trauert keiner,befasst euch richtig damit und lest und probiert 
dann wird der hexenjäger ein festschmaus und man wird sich wundern wer am ende alle
im dreck liegt

Glück auf


----------



## Szputnyik (22. Dezember 2008)

paxa schrieb:


> lol wenn ich geheilt werde dann schaffe ich auch 3 =P totaler dreck




Naja nachdem einige Zeit mal vergagen ist schreib ich euch mal nen Trick mit dem man an sich lange und sicher überlebt und dennoch akzeptablen Schaden macht...


Skillung sollte ungefähr so aussehen: http://wardata.buffed.de/careerbuilder/car...5:43680:4:0:0:0


*Taktiken:*
Rohe Gewalt
schwingende Klinge
geweihte Kugeln
Flankieren

*Moral 1*:verwirrende Bewegung
*Moral 2:* Wende des Glücks
*Moral 3:* Wurscht
*Moral 4: *Göttlicher Stoß

*Standartschlag:* Scharfe Klinge
Bonus: Guter Schaden, trifft bis zu 2 weitere Ziele
*Finisher:*Drachenkanone
Bonus: Moderater Schaden; guter Heal je mehr Ziele ihr trefft. Bei 3 Gegnern schon etwa 2k Heal. 
*Defensiv*: Blasphemie zurückdrängen, Verwirrende Bewegung, Wende des Glücks
Mit Blasphemie zurückdrängen kann man sich alle paar Sekunden vor Angriffen feindlicher Tanks, Melees etc schützen. Falls es ausläuft gibt es dann noch Verwirrende Bewegung (falls Caster dabei sind) oder Wende des Glücks (beim Melee Zerg). Falls man dann doch wieder runtergehauen wird hilft Drachenkanone gut aus.


Zum Screeni oben:
[1]=ich   [2,3,4]=Hexenkriegerinnen

2 läuft richtung Heiler
1 fange sie ab und hab den Opener
2 fängt an mir Schaden reinzuhauen
1 Blasphemie zurückdrängen
1 Finisher! - 2 bei 20% Hp; mein Leben voll da ich 3 aufgedeckt hab
3 greift mich mit 2 an
1 Wende des Glücks (Entwaffnung), 2 stirbt
3 schlägt auf mich ein
1 Blasphemie zurückdrängen
4 addet
1 Drachenkanone
3 stirbt
4 klopft auf mich weiter
1 klopf auf sie weiter
4 stirbt


Hier habt recht, es waren nicht die besten Hexenkriegerinnen des Servers aber auch nicht die schlechtesten.


----------



## Worlok (22. Dezember 2008)

@ Senseless6666
Was bist den du für einer hast schon mal nen richtigen hexenjäger so wie er in der Warhammer fantasy welt besteht gesehen also drüber gelesen für ihn gibt es nix besseres als nen Rapier,sie sind eitel und glänzen vor trotz,sie kennen ihr handwerk genau und lassen sich von niemanden rein reden


----------



## Freaglle31 (25. Dezember 2008)

InvisibleJim schrieb:


> ich spiele sowohl squigtreiba als auch eine hexenkriegerin. im 1on1 hat meine kriegerin gegen euren hexenjäger 0 chance, obwohl das ja eigentlich nicht so sein sollte, da es ja die spiegelklasse ist.
> was ich halt gemein finde ist, das manche eurer "finisher" 30fuß reichweite haben, was die kriegerin ja nicht hat. jedenfalls hab ich bisher noch keine!.!!!




Wann bemerkt ihr endlich mal das die SPIEGELKLASSE nicht gleichzusetzen mit der KONTERKLASSE ist und deswegen soll es auch so sein !

Bei einer gut gespielten Hexenkriegerin beisse ich auch oft ins Gras aber das Problem ist wohl das die meisten einen Schurken wie aus einem anderen MMO erwarten ^^

mfg


----------



## Wunde (13. Januar 2009)

Hexenjäger sind einfach kultig...da gibts nimmer viel zu sagen.

Sind menschen, sehen locker aus, haben was von ritter und degen filmen.

Stealth-mode zum eröffnen...und wenn man noch nicht ganz am arsch ist nach nem kampf oder dots auf sich hat, kann man locker wieder verschwinden (leider nur zu gefühlten 5%)

Stoffies hassen dich und feiern regelrechte orgien gratulieren und bejubeln sich selbst wenn sie dich mit hilfe von 3 anderen gekillt bekamen und dabei nicht selbst draufgingen. Vermutlich kennt man dich unter den stoffies eher als irgend eine x-beliebige andere klasse (das gilt natürlich auch für hexenkriegerinnen auf unserer seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Dein finisher ist mit abstand der coolste und zugleich der demütigenste für dein opfer, denn ... neben eine hexe stellen, pistole anlegen und nach nem saftigen kopfschuss zusehen wie sie vor dir zusammenbricht....was soll man da noch sagen

Bist du hinter einem gegner und dieser realisiert nicht dass hinter ihm ein hexenjäger steht (damit meine ich schwarzorks oder choosen oder diese mutanten) dann rinnt ihm das leben in sekunden durch seine finger.

meistens, wenn du attentate auf heiler vorhast lebst du meist nicht länger als 5-8 sekunden nach dem opener...aber wenn du glück hast schleudert dich irgend ein lustiger ork weg anstatt dich zu boden zu hauen...die zeit und der abstand reicht dann meist um frisch und fröhlich im flug deinem opfer noch eine absolution in den kopf zu jagen und ihn sterben zu sehen.

eine extrem temporeiche karriere nix für gehbehinderte, die meinen man hat ne tankklasse, stellt sich vor nen gegner und drückt ein paar knöpfchen. (Das geht zwar auch, ist aber ein thema für sich und läuft unter R

Du hast wirklich viele feinde auf der gegnerischen seite. Im 1on1 gehen viele kämpfe, wenn du sie beginnst, zu deinen gunsten aus, manchmal auch nicht, das dann glück bzw pech. Und selbst wenn du sie nicht beginnst kannst du ab und an das blatt wenden.

Wegrennen gildet net....wer vor dir wegrennt sollte wirklich schnell auf Leute der eigenen seite treffen, denn der schaden vom hexenjäger steigt zeitabhängig gewaltig an.

Aber....dich zu heilen bringt heiler an den rand des wahnsinns. Jedoch, schaffen sie dich zu heilen gehst du durch die feindlichen reihen wie durch butter.

Das nervigste sind tanks für dich die dich versuchen vom heiler fernzuhalten....wirklich nervig, besonders das umhauen, weghauen, verlangsamen (pingpong ball inc)...einfach eklig....schaffst du den heiler trotzdem zu killen biste meist tot, aber du kannst sicher sein, der heiler ärgert sich grün und blau und der tank kotz wegen seiner unfähigkeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



in randomgruppen bekommste von heiler fast nie einen heal...das hatten wir ja schon...aber du wirst von ein paar ganz lustigen gesellen dauergerezzt...sozusagen wie eine rakete, die man unter dem motto "fire and forget" abschießt....und auf fragen wieso nur rezz und nie ein heal oder hot...bekommste eh keine antwort.

ach ja...und pve wird dir nach einiger zeit so stumpfsinnig und langweilig, daß du dir wünscht lieber dem gras beim wachsen zuzugucken....ich greif schon gar nicht mehr im stealth an, sondern renn auf den lvl 40-lvl 42 npc ungetarnt zu, einmal zustechen, abso, vielleicht noch nen abso...ende...2-3 sekundenkampf, lebensverlust 3-10%...weiterrennen....völlig stupide.

Verabschiede dich von dem gedanken, daß du eine burstklasse bist....das bist du nicht...du bist McGyver...du benötigst ablenkung oder nur ein gegner...den dann mit vielen kleinen tricks aus seinem gleichgewicht bringen. Irre witzig das ganze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn man abso-spamt (was garantiert jeder hin und wieder macht, weil es unter umständen auch recht lustig ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) dann brauchste irgendwann laute musik, weil das piff paff ist auf dauer (wenigstens für mich) unerträglich. An dieser stelle frage ich mich ernsthaft, was die ganzen maschinisten für einen alptraum erleben, denn mit lvl 40 müssen einem doch die nervtötenden schüsse absolut wahnsinnig gemacht haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Worlok (14. Januar 2009)

in random gruppen wird man geheilt der kleine % satz der das hier sagt,darf man nix drauf geben 
so ein schmodder
leute also echt...


----------

